# Computer Peripheral shop Location in Bangalore



## Adhip007 (Sep 9, 2010)

Guys,

I am new to Bangalore City, Could you suggest the location of Computer Peripheral shops in Bangalore, e.g Ganesh Avenue in Kolkata, Lamington St. in Mumbai.

Thanks

Adhip


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2010)

SP road

Aashirwad, Ankit infotech, itgain, golcha etc.

Kormangala

Multiple


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 9, 2010)

You can go to SP Road as ichi as said but I have not found any huge advantage in making a purchase from there. Whenever I have compared the prices of peripherals from shops in SP Road and then in Multiple, I noticed that there was no point in going to SP Road. Moreover the shopkeepers in there are very rude (my personal experience) and think that the customer is a jacka**.

So if you are living in Kormangala/BTM/HSR/Sarjapur/Jayanagar etc. do visit Multiple too.

Its on 80 Feet Road/20th Main Road near Prasanna Ganpati Temple under Oriental Bank of Commerce.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 9, 2010)

if you dont mind spending a few more bucks, there are a few shops on Brigade road who have great service (home delivery n stuff), but will cost a little more. Else, SP road is the place where there are a lot of shops and pricing is decent.


----------



## Nemes!s (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with gagan about SP road...shopkeeper are quite rude and not helpful... better you got for Binary World, BDA complex, Indira Nagar... they are good stock and quite helpful also.. you can try their website www.bwindia.net

p.s: I just build my whole rig from them.


----------



## Adhip007 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.. I am staying at PG near BTM udipi Petrol pump. So could you give the direction from BTM to multiple/ SP rd.. If possible give the bus no.


----------



## tejaslok (Sep 12, 2010)

get on to any bus to market or majestic, if market then get down at market and u can walk to SP road or else every majestic BUS passes thru SP road while going, so u shd get down there


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 13, 2010)

hey Adhip007...I am sorry I do not travel by bus now. But please follow this link, it will help you in future too 

Bus Route Search


----------

